# Ravion's collective madness



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well now that I'm done with that commission I can now get back to my shit! This year I'll be working on Skyrar's Dark Wolves and a couple other armies that r on the back burner right now. For my dark wolves you'll see some models that r from my prodigal sons army. Well that army has been 70% stripped (mostly cultists) and added to this army. Been doing a lot of converting and green stuffing as of late and It's exhausting. Should have some photos up in a day or 2.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Alright, good to see you back again Ravion. Look forward to those pictures.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well after a couple days of converting my army I learned one thing. Sculpting fur continuously is a bitch! Anyways......... here are some of models in my army.
The sorc is a work in progress. I'd say he's 70% done. The chosen champion from the dark vengeance box just needs a backpack now. My 5 champions for the troops turned out pretty good. and finally a couple pics of the troops.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

The guy with the furry leg and two pistols looks bad ass. Nice green stuff work, keep it up Rav


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent work as ever Rav. That particular helmet that you've kept common is one of my particular favourites, do you want me to send you two more to hollow out and attach to the hips of your helmetless pair?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The dashboard in their rhino has *GOT* to be furry!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> The dashboard in their rhino has *GOT* to be furry!


k: This is a great idea :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work there mate! :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Some good sculpts and poses here--looking forward to seeing more as the army comes along!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, probably going to greenstuff some more fur on some other minis sometime. I got a helbrute to fully magnetize (thanks for the tutorial @Nordicus) and add some furr to it as well. I'm giving this one sentinel legs w/some dark elder bits for leg armor. I also am waiting on an order of 32mm bases for my marines and a couple Iron Warriors upgrade packs to give my army a bit of a archaic feel to it. Hopefully they come in soon so I can start painting.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Ravion said:


> I got a helbrute to fully magnetize (thanks for the tutorial @Nordicus


No problem - I'm glad you could use it and look forward to seeing your result! :good:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Helbrute is almost fully built. just got to let some green stuff dry. Should have pics of him soon. Now I'm working on a decimator engine. That too will be magnetized so I can switch out its weapons.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

So here are the models so far. The helbrute arms have all been magnetized. I even made it so I can switch out the bolters on the arms. The legs came from an IG sentinel. I'll probably use the rest of the sentinel on my display board for tournies. Got the torso and the weapons magnetized for the decimator so I can switch them out. One of them is from another decimator my friend gave me. Still trying to fix it so I can use it as well and Finally I made some mission objective tokens. Each of them is numbered using skulls.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Out-fucking-standing! That's a pretty cool use of those legs :good:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The Brutewalker is insanely cool, but honestly I love the objective markers most of all! That is such a cool way of representing them.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

venomlust said:


> The Brutewalker is insanely cool, but honestly I love the objective markers most of all! That is such a cool way of representing them.


Well with all the comments that I've gotten from my helbrute conversions I probably should go and buy 4 more of them sometime.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Gotta run those formations! :crazy:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

It has made me contemplate how/If iam going to re-build my old sentinel's as sentinel's


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay so I got most of the models base coated with dark sea grey from Model Air and I like the look so far. The blue trim will be Caledor Sky, chaos iconography will be either Mephiston Red or bloody red from Model Air, and I'll be painting the skin from the gw tutorial vid for painting Wraacks. Don't know about the Fur yet. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Ugh! I feel burnt out from the commission a while back but I got a tournament in one and a half months. Plenty of time to get what I'm taking there fully painted.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Dealing with the occasional hobby block is a royal pain. Anyways here is a decimator engine for u guys.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ravion said:


> decimator engine


Oooh a worthy weapon of chaos, great work! If I was to make one suggestion, it would be to get a really tiny brush and edge highlight the blacks and blues with a very very light blue (such as fenrisian blue), which will really bring out the different contours and panels.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I might have to do that this weekend when I got some cash on me.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Agree with Iraquiel, also, i'm not a fan of the direct pairing of red and blue.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work man. Id have to agree with Iraqiel though. and the shoulders look a little Flat to me as well. basically just a big grey square with just a touch of highlighting. meye some light weathering to help break it up? other than that awesome work man.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, its been a while since I updated this thread. Anyways here are some pics of my progress so far. All the models except for the spawn(fenrisian wolves) have been base painted and washed. I was finally able to repair the oblits that I got from a friend a while back. Should be getting some AK Interactive weathering effects plus a games and gears katana paint brush soon and a Greater Brass Scorpion even sooner!:grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Woot, I love traitor Wolves. I also really like your Cultists with the Necron bits. Never seen that before.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

So I got a daemon prince that I need to paint soon and I am stuck on what color to paint the skin. I'm looking to paint him some what neutral just in case any of the other daemonkin codexes come out. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Woot! Got my brass scorpion yesterday and have been working on him some. I got to admit cleaning him up is a bitch! I spent a few hours just cutting/filing excess resin and green stuffing areas up. Can't wait to finish that up so I can start painting this beautiful beast! Probably going to get a defiler in next couple of weeks and then save some money for a 30k Ad Mech army.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, during my almost year long none posting, I've been working on my 2 armies. The newest one is my 30k/40k Raven Guard. I really like their rules in both heresy and 40k. So here is what I currently 
have.

10 tactical w/Sergeant w/ power sword
10 tactical w/Sergeant w/ power sword
10 man converted recon support squad
5 man heavy support squad w/ autocannons
2 apothecaries
10 cataphractii terminators ( 5 w/ lightning claws or raven talons)
1 deredeo dreadnought w/ anvilus autocannon battery 
1 leviathan dreadnought w/ storm cannon and siege claw
1 praetor on scimitar w/ paragon blade and raven talon
1 chaplain
1 praetor in cataphractii w/ paragon blade and raven talon
1 praevian w/ plasma pistol and raven talon


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

a continuation on the last post.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a very impressive 30k force that you've put together mate! I particularly like the high contrast look that you've gone for with the black and white style, it works really well.

Did you end up doing any more work on that Decimator?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> That's a very impressive 30k force that you've put together mate! I particularly like the high contrast look that you've gone for with the black and white style, it works really well.
> 
> Did you end up doing any more work on that Decimator?


I really haven't been working on my chaos for a few months. Regrettably I have not worked on poor Deci. Probably should but I'm still feeling a little burnt out from chaos. I'll be sure to post some pics of the chaos model I've completed later on.:good:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, here's what I got painted for chaos so far.....


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Dude. These are excellent! The paint scheme is really effective, dark yet distinct, and lets spot colours really stand out.

And the conversions! That hellbrute is the best looking one of its kind that I have ever seen!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Thnx for the comments! I'm going to have to go back to chaos soon since I'm going to run out of raven guard stuff to paint. Anyways here's the praetor/chapter master that's almost finished. Just gotta do some detail work and highlights. The only question is what would be a good paint color to use for highlights? The base paint is Coal Black from P3. Any ideas?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice going! I edge highlight black using extreme highlighting techniques usually, so light blues, light greys etc. If you are layering up areas, perhaps instead blend your blacks in with a progressions of greys up to the desired lightness?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Mixed the coal black w/baharoth blue and it looks pretty good for highlighting. Should have pics up of finished models soon.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay here's the praetor on jetbike and the current look of my chaplain. A friend gave me a TSM corpse to paint for his bug army as well. Got the termi praetor highlighted. Now I just need to paint all those little metal stubs on his face and armor......... just focusing on all of them is driving me insane!:headbutt:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work, clean and subtle highlights that look good. The subdued scheme of this army is pretty cool, but it must suck to photograph batreps!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

So I've decide to go with an Istvaan V look for my bases. I found a tutorial that says to use astrogranite as a base but I don't want to spend that much money for all my model's bases. Can someone tell me what color to use in place of astrogranite.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Ravion said:


> So I've decide to go with an Istvaan V look for my bases. I found a tutorial that says to use astrogranite as a base but I don't want to spend that much money for all my model's bases. Can someone tell me what color to use in place of astrogranite.


I went Istvaan V with these Salamanders.

I actually took a bag of low corse sand/rock I got from Michael's Craft Store and some smashed down egg shell. (Clean off all of the skin that lies directly under the shell) This gives a rocky shale type ground that I've always pictured Istvaan V as having. 
Mixed the two together in a 2 to 1 (sand/shell) mix. To apply the basing mix, I put a bunch of super glue on the base and liberally covered it with the mixture. 
Now painting it. I went with good ol' Chaos Black, then a drybrush of Mechanicus Standard Grey and followed by one more drybrush of Dawnstone. Lastly, a quick light wash of Nulin Oil to bring it all together. All of which you could do over the Astrogranite for a similar effect.
I liked the results and got a good Istvaan feel out of it.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Thnx for the tip! I might try this or go with something a little bit brighter. Once again thnx.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Ravion said:


> Thnx for the tip! I might try this or go with something a little bit brighter. Once again thnx.


No problem. Can't wait to see what you make.


----------

